# The Mother Of All Food Storage Myths



## itstimetobunker (May 17, 2020)

We've been told the average can of food has a shelf life of two years, mainly because that's what the use-by date tells us. It started with the FDA insisting on a sell-by date, and culminated with a self-imposed industry standard of two years because that's the time span of canned foods optimal nutrient value. In an emergency situation, although it is best to consume canned goods at their freshest state possible, an item that has passed its given sell-by date may still offer life-sustaining sustenance.

Dale Blumenthal with the Food and Drug Administration wrote an article which sited a study performed in 1974 by the National Food Processors Association on 100 year old canned food that was found on the Steamboat Bertrand. It needs to be pointed out the Bertrand had swamped under its heavy load and sank in the Missouri River in 1865. It was later recovered in 30 feet of silt.
The canned goods that were tested from this recovery consisted of oysters, brandied peaches, plum tomatoes, honey and mixed vegetables. The contents of these 100 year old cans were tested for bacteria and also for their nutrient value. When tested, it was noted that the food had lost its fresh appearance and fresh smell, but it did not contain microbial growth, and was just as safe to eat 100 years later as it was when it was canned. Vitamins C and A were lost, but the foods still had high levels of protein and contained all of its calcium and was deemed comparable to today's canned food.

I highly recommend that you go to the following link and read the article:
web.archive.org/web/20070509153848/http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/CONSUMER/CON00043.html

Included in Dale Blumenthal’s paper, the National Food Processors Association chemists didn’t stop with testing the canned food found on the ship-wrecked Bertrand. They also analyzed a forty year old can of corn from a California basement where it had been stored all those years ago. No contaminants were found, and the nutrient loss was not significant.
In another study, the U.S. Army stated that 46 year old canned meats, vegetables and jam were likewise tested and found safe to eat.
Important Note: When storing long-term canned goods, check each can for dents before storing. Any dented cans should go in the kitchen pantry for immediate use, rather than taking chances with long-term food storage.

Before consuming canned goods, always check for these warning signs: cans with bulging tops, bottoms, or sides should be tossed out. It is an indication that it contains dangerous bacterial growth. A can with a leaking seal should also be tossed, as this is another indicator that the can may contain harmful bacteria.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Several years ago . . . the local paper published a Sunday cartoon where a mother and her 2 kids made a game out of finding all the "outdated" food in the pantry so they could toss it out.

I knew that was garbage and fake news at the time . . . but didn't know how deep that same thought pattern had penetrated into our culture. Since then I have seen or heard multiple on top of multiple numbers of folks get all hairy and uptight about the "expiration" date on the cans, boxes, or bags of food.

I'm pretty much the "if it ain't turned green . . . and growing hair . . . it's safe to eat" . . . kind of guy when it comes to food.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Great post Isti.

*Our survival group takes the view that:*

** All canned food is fully cooked and can be eaten without needing to be cooked further if fuel is a problem.

** Be leary of items that are packed in *plastic containers* and need to be refrigerated immediately even if unopened, like some hams.
They are not fully cooked and have a short shelf life (month or so?).

** Be leary of *pop-top cans *as heat may cause a few to burst open. If they leak on other cans that may damage those cans as well.

To open a can without a can opener scrape the *top *of the can on a sidewalk a few times and then squeeze in the four sides of it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What that research did not mention was the high probability of lead contamination,

which was common in the early days of canning.

Lids were sealed by hand with lead solder at first, 

they were unsafe some time after when the lead started to leach out from acidic foodstuffs.

Researchers 40 years ago found British naval personnel frozen it the Arctic,

that had died from ingested lead poisoning a 100 some odd years prior

It took a while for it to happen, dependent on temperature conditions. 

It was not until rolled sealing was developed that they were safe for extended storage periods, 

but still subject to acid etching (tin taste) until interior coatings were developed.

That acidic action will eat right through a can without the coating, 

I found that out 30 years ago, tomato paste ate through 2 cases of Contadina tomato paste I had stored.

Those were pre coated cans.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was in the US Army, we ate rations that were made during the Korean war and WW2.

It was creepy sitting in an OP in during the winter in Germany in an old eastern front bunker, waiting for the Russians to attack. 

It was in a sense a repeat of the scene 16 years before,

eating the food dated from that time, using the same weapons, ammo, clothing and everything else.

I wondered if I would stand my ground, fight and die or retreat in front of the hoards coming at us, never found out.

The 10 or 12 inch hole in the bunker wall led me to wonder about survivability in there.

The hole was a good place for the BC scope we had with us, WW2 made .


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

itstimetobunker said:


> .............................................Included in Dale Blumenthal's paper, the National Food Processors Association chemists didn't stop with testing the canned food found on the ship-wrecked Bertrand. They also analyzed a forty year old can of corn from a California basement where it had been stored all those years ago. No contaminants were found, and the nutrient loss was not significant.
> In another study, the U.S. Army stated that 46 year old canned meats, vegetables and jam were likewise tested and found safe to eat.
> Important Note: When storing long-term canned goods, *check each can for dents before storing*. Any dented cans should go in the kitchen pantry for immediate use, rather than taking chances with long-term food storage..........


I've heard this for about forever - what does a dent do to make it bad?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> I've heard this for about forever - what does a dent do to make it bad?


As long as the seal isn't disturbed, it is good.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I still make it a habit of checking all canned food for dents before I buy them. A dent on the side of a can may not break the seal, but it could weaken it causing it to lose it's seal fairly quickly.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Dented cans are half price!


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Many many many years ago when I worked in a grocery store, we tossed rim dents and dents on the seam of the can.

Seems like those are the weak points.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> Many many many years ago when I worked in a grocery store, we tossed rim dents and dents on the seam of the can.
> 
> Seems like those are the weak points.


We eat them, immediately.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> We eat them, immediately.


That's probably best.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> ** Be leary of *pop-top cans *as heat may cause a few to burst open. If they leak on other cans that may damage those cans as well.
> 
> To open a can without a can opener scrape the *top *of the can on a sidewalk a few times and then squeeze in the four sides of it.


I have seen this video and heard this many times.... I always have to wonder where i would be or what would be going on that i did not have a better way then rubbing my can on concrete to open it.

I mean really... there is nothing else around, no knife, screw driver,


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

https://www.stilltasty.com/


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

pokes me in the leg sometimes , but I never leave home without my P38.
you could attach to your keys, hang from a chain with dog tags. zip tie it to your BOB.

Indianaarmysurplusstore.com
also find at amazon and ebay


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I ignore "best by" dates but I do write the date I put the item in storage on the can. I hate to think how much good food has been thrown away because it was past the "best by" date.

Every vet from my generation, and older, has a P-38 scar on their chest from wearing one on our dog tag chain. I did buy one of those P-38/P-51 combo packs (10 of each) from amazon ...before I was mad at them. I threw a couple in each of the tubs we use for canned goods.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

When I was about 10, my mothers can opener wore out. My father bought P-38s and that’s what we used til I moved out.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

It is good to know what can be still good after many years. How would one test for bacteria etc/?
Or is it obvious with smell etc?


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Steve40th said:


> ...How would one test for bacteria etc/?
> Or is it obvious with smell etc?


I found this on the USDA website

 If cans are in good condition (no dents, swelling, or rust) and have been stored in a cool, clean, dry place they are* safe indefinitely*. While extremely rare, a toxin produced by Clostridium botulinum is the worst danger in canned goods.

NEVER USE food from containers that show possible "botulism" warnings: leaking, bulging, or badly dented cans; cracked jars or jars with loose or bulging lids; canned food with a foul odor; or any container that spurts liquid when opening.

...and this on Foodnetwork I've always wondered what the "Best by" and "Use before" dates really meant.

Canned foods don't have an expiration date. Rather, the two main labels you'll find on cans include the "best-by" or "use-by" date. Here is what these terms mean:

"Best-By" Date: This is the recommended time to use the product for the best physical and/or sensory quality. The date is recommended by the food manufacturer.

"Use-By" Date: This term refers to the final days that the product will be at its peak freshness, flavor and texture. After this date, the quality of the food deteriorates, but it is still edible. This date is recommended by the food manufacturer.

According to the Can Manufacturer's Institute, "canning is a high-heat process, so it preserves food and prevents the growth of any bad organisms. Canned food is forever safe, but it's a quality issue when you have a 'best-by' or 'use-by' date." You should use your canned foods within a couple of years for the best quality of the product.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

itstimetobunker said:


> We've been told the average can of food has a shelf life of two years, mainly because that's what the use-by date tells us. It started with the FDA insisting on a sell-by date, and culminated with a self-imposed industry standard of two years because that's the time span of canned foods optimal nutrient value. In an emergency situation, although it is best to consume canned goods at their freshest state possible, an item that has passed its given sell-by date may still offer life-sustaining sustenance.
> 
> Dale Blumenthal with the Food and Drug Administration wrote an article which sited a study performed in 1974 by the National Food Processors Association on 100 year old canned food that was found on the Steamboat Bertrand. It needs to be pointed out the Bertrand had swamped under its heavy load and sank in the Missouri River in 1865. It was later recovered in 30 feet of silt.
> The canned goods that were tested from this recovery consisted of oysters, brandied peaches, plum tomatoes, honey and mixed vegetables. The contents of these 100 year old cans were tested for bacteria and also for their nutrient value. When tested, it was noted that the food had lost its fresh appearance and fresh smell, but it did not contain microbial growth, and was just as safe to eat 100 years later as it was when it was canned. Vitamins C and A were lost, but the foods still had high levels of protein and contained all of its calcium and was deemed comparable to today's canned food.
> ...


I wish somebody would explain this to my wife. She takes those expiration dates seriously. In fact if even gets close it gets thrown out. She aint right in her head huh?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Several years ago . . . the local paper published a Sunday cartoon where a mother and her 2 kids made a game out of finding all the "outdated" food in the pantry so they could toss it out.
> 
> I knew that was garbage and fake news at the time . . . but didn't know how deep that same thought pattern had penetrated into our culture. Since then I have seen or heard multiple on top of multiple numbers of folks get all hairy and uptight about the "expiration" date on the cans, boxes, or bags of food.
> 
> ...


Hear you on that. Having been raised by depression surviving parents and grandparents us oild patch kids was taught it was better to throw it up than to throw it out.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

2020 Convert said:


> When I was about 10, my mothers can opener wore out. My father bought P-38s and that's what we used til I moved out.


How do you wear out a can opener? I have been using the same one for the last 30 years or so. Nearly as I can ascertain, it works as well today as the day I bought it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> How do you wear out a can opener? I have been using the same one for the last 30 years or so. Nearly as I can ascertain, it works as well today as the day I bought it.


Mine's well over 40. Classic Swing-Away.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> How do you wear out a can opener? I have been using the same one for the last 30 years or so. Nearly as I can ascertain, it works as well today as the day I bought it.


She kept breaking electric ones in the 60's. Then wing handheld finally wouldn't work. My old man was a cheap SOB.

Back in the 80's I worked for sales company that sold kitchen gadgets. Even my bosses said the China ones were no good. But they couldn't find any made in US at that time.

My better half wanted more spatulas. Brought a couple home, but they were made in China (she was worried about lead). In the 8 years since, we have yet to find one not made in China.

You must have gotten lucky with yours.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

2020 Convert said:


> ...... have yet to find one not made in China. .......


https://www.radacutlery.com/kitchen-utensils


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I wish somebody would explain this to my wife. She takes those expiration dates seriously. In fact if even gets close it gets thrown out. She aint right in her head huh?


Glad to know my wife isn't the only one. :vs_laugh:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Mine's well over 40. Classic Swing-Away.


Same here. It is the Timex of can-openers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Same here. It is the Timex of can-openers.


Or an Energizer.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> I wish somebody would explain this to my wife. She takes those expiration dates seriously. In fact if even gets close it gets thrown out. She aint right in her head huh?


when you buy canned goods you could always just rip off the paper label and write what it is with a sharpie, no date no problem 😆


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> How do you wear out a can opener? I have been using the same one for the last 30 years or so. Nearly as I can ascertain, it works as well today as the day I bought it.





Back Pack Hack said:


> Mine's well over 40. Classic Swing-Away.


Your answers say it all. You bought them when things were made to last, not like now where things are built with planned obsolescence is the rule.

al


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

agmccall said:


> Your answers say it all. You bought them when things were made to last, not like now where things are built with planned obsolescence is the rule.
> 
> al


Keep an eye out for old stuff like that at garage/yard sales, thrift stores etc.


----------

